
Major questions arise over Craig Wright’s claim to be Satoshi Nakamoto - billhendricksjr
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/02/major-questions-arise-over-craig-wrights-claim-to-be-satoshi-nakamoto/
======
billhendricksjr
News about news about news

